# Meat Grinder for bones..



## kaitrinn7

Anyone have suggestions for a decent, but not super expensive, meat grinder that will also grind bones?

Thanks!!


----------



## Amaruq

And (if you do not mind me inquiring too) something that can handle silver skin without clogging the grinder?


----------



## 3K9Mom

I can answer Ruq's question. But my grinder -- Weston #22 Stainless Steel Pro-Series Electric Meat Grinder -- wasn't cheap (although I see that it's less expensive than when I bought it







). But I grind almost all of my bone, so for me it's worth it just in terms of the time (this grinder works FAST!). 

The only thing that's slowed my grinder down at all was the sinewy fat from leg of lamb. I left all of the fat on because I was feeling lazy, and it did slow the grinder. The worst part was cleaning it... that fat coated the inside of my grinder.







Never again. 

There's a video on this webpage that shows how it works grinding bones. It works just as well at home. http://www.northcoastmarines.com/barf_hardware.htm

I had looked around a lot. I talked to Cabela's and they were adamant -- if you use their grinders for bone, it voids the warranty. American Eagle said the same. So watch that.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

Tasin TS108 will grind all fowl bones (as long as you can fit it down the chute) and rabbit. They run about $150 - 200.

If you want to grind anything 'bigger' - like beef or pork - you need to go with a heavy duty commercial one that is $$$$$$$$$.

Ruq - what is 'silver skin'?


----------



## kaitrinn7

Thanks very much, just need it for turkey, so will look into the one you mentioned Lauri, although the one 3K9Mom mentioned looks wonderful! Thanks again to you both.

Silver skin is that thin white membrane stuff like would be on a pork tenderloin, it's a pain in the rear to cut off and if left on and cooked can make the food kinda bitter-best way I know to describe it


----------



## Amaruq

Yeah what she said about the silver skin. Also clogs the plates on my little grinder. Frustrating.


----------



## IslandStorm62

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomBut my grinder -- Weston #22 Stainless Steel Pro-Series Electric Meat Grinder -- wasn't cheap... But I grind almost all of my bone, so for me it's worth it just in terms of the time (this grinder works FAST!).


Wow, that video is awesome. Would you care to give a review? How long have you had the grinder? How often do you use it and approximately how long (time wise) do you run it when you are processing? Have you ever had to re-order grinding plates?

Thanks.


----------



## Jax08

11 yr old thread.


----------

